# mplayer x264

## yseq

Hallo,

auf einer amd64 Installation ist es mir nicht möglich, den mplayer mit x264 support zu installieren. 

Die Ausgabe von emerge -pv mplayer sieht so aus:

```
@home ~ # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad ftp gif iconv jpeg live mmx mp3 network osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xvid -X -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -mng -nas -nut -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -sdl -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-vdpau) (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx (-nvidia) -s3virge" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Zeile z.Z. in package.use:

```
media-video/mplayer 3dnowext dvb gif jpeg png -lirc -qt -kde -gnome -X -arts -opengl -gtk -gtk2 -xmms -xv -xscreensaver -arts

```

Aber komplett ohne obige Zeile dasselbe.

Ergebnis immer das selbe:

```
@home ~ # mencoder -ovc help 

MEncoder 1.0rc2-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor (Family: 16, Model: 4, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags: Type: 16 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

115 audio & 237 video codecs

Available codecs:

   copy     - frame copy, without re-encoding. Doesn't work with filters.

   frameno  - special audio-only file for 3-pass encoding, see DOCS.

   raw      - uncompressed video. Use fourcc option to set format explicitly.

   lavc     - libavcodec codecs - best quality!

```

jemand eine gute Idee?

Grüße

----------

## dermund

Hallo yseq,

Du kannst mal testen ob revdep-rebuild was findet.

Welche Version von media-libs/x264 hast du?

----------

## mastacloak

Hast Du schonmal Deine Versionen verglichen?

 *yseq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1
> ```
> ...

 

Ggf. liegt bei Dir noch irgendwo eine lokale Version von mplayer/mencoder rum?

Bei mir ist der Version-String für media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1 (amd64) übrigens

```
MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
```

----------

## 69719

Ich gehe von aus, dass du irgendwie versucht hast mplayer/mencoder händisch zu installieren.

Portage will Version media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1 neu installieren und beim Aufruf von der bash wird ein MEncoder 1.0rc2-4.1.2 gestartet.

----------

## yseq

Dank Euch allen.

Hatte vor längerem (kann mich gar nicht erinnern) versucht den mplayer so zu kompilieren. Da es nicht hinhaute, daran kann ich mich erinnern    :Shocked:  , und ich nicht soo häufig kompiliere, und ich seinerzeit ... und was nicht noch alles. Jedenfalls lag es an dem gescheiterten Versuch.   :Embarassed: 

----------

